# Quick question thread



## kev mac (2/8/17)

Occasionally I have a question but I don't really know under which thread to ask it.Or perhaps one doesn't want to create a new thread for a quick question. Therefore this thread may suit such a purpose. So ask anything on your mind pertaining to vapeing or not.(If the staff thinks this thread redundant please remove it)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/8/17)

I like this thread @kev mac , thanks for starting it

But may I propose we change the title to something like "Quick question thread" ?


----------



## kev mac (10/8/17)

Silver said:


> I like this thread @kev mac , thanks for starting it
> 
> But may I propose we change the title to something like "Quick question thread" ?


Absolutely, feel free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/17)

kev mac said:


> Absolutely, feel free.



Thanks. It's been changed.


----------



## kev mac (12/8/17)

kev mac said:


> Occasionally I have a question but I don't really know under which thread to ask it.Or perhaps one doesn't want to create a new thread for a quick question. Therefore this thread may suit such a purpose. So ask anything on your mind pertaining to vapeing or not.(If the staff thinks this thread redundant please remove it)


Let me ask the first quickie,

Do any members have an opinion on the Snow Wolf 235?
I have always liked the Wolf and ran across a gold one for $49.00 which seemed like a pretty good price so I pushed the button with my ever itchy trigger finger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/8/17)

kev mac said:


> Let me ask the first quickie,
> 
> Do any members have an opinion on the Snow Wolf 235?
> I have always liked the Wolf and ran across a gold one for $49.00 which seemed like a pretty good price so I pushed the button with my ever itchy trigger finger.



Actually ive never heard much about this Mod so please report back once you recieve your new baby.
But if its anything like all the other snow wolfs it will be a thing of beauty.


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/8/17)

Ive see on alot of review videos if not all review videos i watch, when they wick a atty they use a really long piece of cotton and then trim it.

Why do they use such a long piece intially and do you use those off cutts again or just chuck them ?

I ask cause usually when i wick i cut a piece of cotton which i know i will only stay left with about 10-15mm on either side to trim off.

Thanks in advance peeps

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Jengz (12/8/17)

kev mac said:


> Let me ask the first quickie,
> 
> Do any members have an opinion on the Snow Wolf 235?
> I have always liked the Wolf and ran across a gold one for $49.00 which seemed like a pretty good price so I pushed the button with my ever itchy trigger finger.



Please let us know how the mod is and if you're not loving it... DIIIIIBS! 

Looking for a gold to swop for my minikin v2 but they are so few on the market, possibly because it is a great device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/8/17)

This is not vape related but need help from the forum admin's @Rob Fisher @Silver and not sure who the rest is. Sorry guys

But i need to know if there is an of topic thread where we can share our non vape related businesses with the forum members?

And if it would be allowed?


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> This is not vape related but need help from the forum admin's @Rob Fisher @Silver and not sure who the rest is. Sorry guys
> 
> But i need to know if there is an of topic thread where we can share our non vape related businesses with the forum members?
> 
> And if it would be allowed?



Hi @antonherbst 
Not sure what you mean by "businesses" but if you want to promote other non-vape businesses, that is not allowed. Only supporting vendors can discuss and promote their businesses in their dedicated subforums and they have to be vape related. Sorry. Check out the posting rules

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive see on alot of review videos if not all review videos i watch, when they wick a atty they use a really long piece of cotton and then trim it.
> 
> Why do they use such a long piece intially and do you use those off cutts again or just chuck them ?
> 
> ...


I also use just enough cotton too get the job done. I guess the reviewers come from a first world environment where there's never a need to save

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/8/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I also use just enough cotton too get the job done. I guess the reviewers come from a first world environment where there's never a need to save



To me personally doesnt make sence. Ive watched videos where the piece they trim off is even longer than the wick itself.


----------



## Spongebob (12/8/17)

At what wattage do you run your Nautilus mini tanks?  i run at 7.5 coz if i increase anything above that, even just to 8.5 i get the burnt cotton taste even though the coils are rated up to i think 20 watts???   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

Spongebob said:


> At what wattage do you run your Nautilus mini tanks?  i run at 7.5 coz if i increase anything above that, even just to 8.5 i get the burnt cotton taste even though the coils are rated up to i think 20 watts???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Hi @Spongebob 
What coils are you using? What is their resistance?
My mom runs her Nautilus Mini with the 1.6 ohm BVC coils at 10.5 Watts. No burnt taste. She mainly uses a lightish coloured coffee vape in there.


----------



## aktorsyl (12/8/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Spongebob
> What coils are you using? What is their resistance?
> My mom runs her Nautilus Mini with the 1.6 ohm BVC coils at 10.5 Watts. No burnt taste. She mainly uses a lightish coloured coffee vape in there.


I also run the 1.6 ohm coils at 10W. Any higher and it gets blegh.
However, @Spongebob - check the resistance on a mod. The Aspire BVC coils are known for not being on par with their resistance. My 1.6 ohm coils often come in at 1.75.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (12/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> To me personally doesnt make sence. Ive watched videos where the piece they trim off is even longer than the wick itself.



Yeah, I've seen that too. Looking at you, Vaping with Vic. I suppose reviewers often get cotton for free to review so there is little need to use it sparingly. I run mostly single coils so I tear off a strip of Bacon V2, cut it in half, wick with one half and put the other half back in the bag for next time.

This is also where I like the Cotton Candy rayon. It comes in one loooooooong strip coiled into the bottle so I just take enough for the wick and about 1cm on each side for pinching/clipping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (12/8/17)

I have a quick question for DIYers: do you measure out your VG by exact weight when adding it or are you an "I just fill the bottle" type? I think both are fine but I'm a measurer. I dunno, it just feels wrong to measure out every other ingredient precisely and then dump an indeterminate "well, it's sorta near the top of the bottle so it's fine" amount of VG in to finish it off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (12/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have a quick question for DIYers: do you measure out your VG by exact weight when adding it or are you an "I just fill the bottle" type? I think both are fine but I'm a measurer. I dunno, it just feels wrong to measure out every other ingredient precisely and then dump an indeterminate "well, it's sorta near the top of the bottle so it's fine" amount of VG in to finish it off.


I measure mine, but that's because I never fill the bottle all the way to the top. I always leave 4-5ml shake-room.


----------



## TheV (12/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Yeah, I've seen that too. Looking at you, Vaping with Vic. I suppose reviewers often get cotton for free to review so there is little need to use it sparingly. I run mostly single coils so I tear off a strip of Bacon V2, cut it in half, wick with one half and put the other half back in the bag for next time.
> 
> This is also where I like the Cotton Candy rayon. It comes in one loooooooong strip coiled into the bottle so I just take enough for the wick and about 1cm on each side for pinching/clipping.


I always try and halve my CBv2 (or similar). For single I'll put the other piece away for later. For dual I then have 2 pieces. It works pretty well for me.


----------



## TheV (12/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have a quick question for DIYers: do you measure out your VG by exact weight when adding it or are you an "I just fill the bottle" type? I think both are fine but I'm a measurer. I dunno, it just feels wrong to measure out every other ingredient precisely and then dump an indeterminate "well, it's sorta near the top of the bottle so it's fine" amount of VG in to finish it off.


Definitely measure. The way I see it, I'm sitting there measuring my concentrates to the drop/milligram to get the percentages just right. If I over- or under-do the VG (which I do last) I'll be skewing those carefully measured percentages.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (12/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have a quick question for DIYers: do you measure out your VG by exact weight when adding it or are you an "I just fill the bottle" type? I think both are fine but I'm a measurer. I dunno, it just feels wrong to measure out every other ingredient precisely and then dump an indeterminate "well, it's sorta near the top of the bottle so it's fine" amount of VG in to finish it off.


I measure out. Always start with nic, then PG, followed by VG and then concentrates from highest to lowest percentage.


----------



## TheV (12/8/17)

Andre said:


> I measure out. Always start with nic, then PG, followed by VG and then concentrates from highest to lowest percentage.


I'm curious, is there any specific reason for the order?


----------



## RichJB (12/8/17)

I go nic, PG, then concentrates in recipe order. Then I add the VG last, cap, label and give the whole thing a shake. I'm not sure why I do it this way, probably because that's how I saw Wayne doing it on Live Mixing. Although Wayne puts the concentrates in before the PG and also gives all the PG-based ingredients a swirl before adding the VG. I don't bother with the swirl, I figure I'm going to be shaking the whole lot anyway so no point in pre-mixing the PG ones. I dunno, it's just the way I do it, no real reason other than habit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (12/8/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Spongebob
> What coils are you using? What is their resistance?
> My mom runs her Nautilus Mini with the 1.6 ohm BVC coils at 10.5 Watts. No burnt taste. She mainly uses a lightish coloured coffee vape in there.


Hi @Silver 
I run the 1.8 ohm Aspire BVC coils, rated at 4.2 to 5 volts on the coil?  although it might be my style of vaping as well? Since i started vaping i always " double clutch" as one puff doesn't seem to give enough satisfaction?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (12/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have a quick question for DIYers: do you measure out your VG by exact weight when adding it or are you an "I just fill the bottle" type? I think both are fine but I'm a measurer. I dunno, it just feels wrong to measure out every other ingredient precisely and then dump an indeterminate "well, it's sorta near the top of the bottle so it's fine" amount of VG in to finish it off.


I definitely measure. As @TheV says, I go to the trouble of measuring everything else...

@Andre I'm completely the opposite to you - I start with the concentrates, then nic, PG, VG. That way if I stuff up (like using Fresh Fig instead of Fresh Cream!) It isn't a complete loss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (12/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I also run the 1.6 ohm coils at 10W. Any higher and it gets blegh.
> However, @Spongebob - check the resistance on a mod. The Aspire BVC coils are known for not being on par with their resistance. My 1.6 ohm coils often come in at 1.75.


I've noticef that too.... Sometimes when i fire it reads 1.75 and the next it reads 1.84 even if i unscrew the tank and screw back i get a different reading every time? 

What is thr most popular coil for the Nautilus? The 1.6? What manufacturer? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/8/17)

TheV said:


> I'm curious, is there any specific reason for the order?


Yes, I use 100 mg nic so like to make sure it is correct. If not I can correct as it goes first. Also an expensive ingredient. And I like to cover it with PG as soon as possible to prevent any possible deterioration. Besides that rationalization, it is the way I started!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

Spongebob said:


> Hi @Silver
> I run the 1.8 ohm Aspire BVC coils, rated at 4.2 to 5 volts on the coil?  although it might be my style of vaping as well? Since i started vaping i always " double clutch" as one puff doesn't seem to give enough satisfaction?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



If a 1.8'ohm coil is rated at 4.2V to 5V, then its around 10-14 Watts of power
( Ohms law: power = Vsquared / R )

If you feel like you need a bit more, I suggest you try a setup that has a bit more intensity. Will probably satisfy you more.

As a matter of interest, what mg strength juice are you using in the Nautilus Mini? 

And whats its PG/VG ratio? Maybe the liquid is too thick and its not wicking properly and that could be the cause of your burnt taste?


----------



## Spongebob (12/8/17)

Silver said:


> If a 1.8'ohm coil is rated at 4.2V to 5V, then its around 10-14 Watts of power
> ( Ohms law: power = Vsquared / R )
> 
> If you feel like you need a bit more, I suggest you try a setup that has a bit more intensity. Will probably satisfy you more.
> ...


I have the Melo III setup too but prefer me Nautilus and Justfog? I use mostly 12 and 18 mg juices, and most i buy are 70/30 VG? 

Hence the thought to increase the wattage a bit for more nic delivery/throat hit?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

Spongebob said:


> I have the Melo III setup too but prefer me Nautilus and Justfog? I use mostly 12 and 18 mg juices, and most i buy are 70/30 VG?
> 
> Hence the thought to increase the wattage a bit for more nic delivery/throat hit?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Ah ok, then 12 and 18mg are great.
You might want to try a thinner juice, maybe a 50/50 - might wick a bit faster and give you more satisfaction. Not sure though.

What airhole setting are you using on the Nautilus Mini and are you doing mouth to lung or direct lung hits?


----------



## Po7713 (12/8/17)

Hi all 
does anybody know where I can get resin blocks if I want to make my own drip tips? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (12/8/17)

Silver said:


> Ah ok, then 12 and 18mg are great.
> You might want to try a thinner juice, maybe a 50/50 - might wick a bit faster and give you more satisfaction. Not sure though.
> 
> What airhole setting are you using on the Nautilus Mini and are you doing mouth to lung or direct lung hits?


Where to find 50/50 "commercial" juice is the question though, as most commercial juices seem to be 70/30? 

I use the 2nd smallest airhole 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (12/8/17)

Spongebob said:


> Where to find 50/50 "commercial" juice is the question though, as most commercial juices seem to be 70/30?
> 
> I use the 2nd smallest airhole
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Oh? And mouth to lung.... 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

Spongebob said:


> Where to find 50/50 "commercial" juice is the question though, as most commercial juices seem to be 70/30?
> 
> I use the 2nd smallest airhole
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I hear you @Spongebob and feel your pain
There are very few juice manufactirers that still make 18mg 50/50 juices for the "older" lower power devices. I get mine from Vapour Mountain. Nice thing is you can specify what PG/VG ratio and what nic. That said, if you ask other juice manufacturers directly, some might be able to make you a custom order.

Another thing you can do is mix a bit of 18mg PG nic into your juice and although it might dilute the flavour slightly, you can thin it out without diluting the nic strength.

That Nautilus Mini is a great flavour MTL device. Not too many commercial coil MTL devices around and none I have tried that are considerably better or more intense. 

My MTL choice is the Reo/RM2 but its not commercial coil - its a rebuildable. But its extremely satisfying and with 18mg its potent. Maybe consider something like that and you might just be very happy. Incidentally, my mom (who has the Nautilus Mini) also has a reo/rm2 for her tobaccoes and she loves it dearly.


----------



## Spongebob (12/8/17)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Spongebob and feel your pain
> There are very few juice manufactirers that still make 18mg 50/50 juices for the "older" lower power devices. I get mine from Vapour Mountain. Nice thing is you can specify what PG/VG ratio and what nic. That said, if you ask other juice manufacturers directly, some might be able to make you a custom order.
> 
> Another thing you can do is mix a bit of 18mg PG nic into your juice and although it might dilute the flavour slightly, you can thin it out without diluting the nic strength.
> ...


I remember some years back when i started Lung Buddy used to have 24mg juices although again high VG.... Wonder if they still do as they were more "satisfying"? 

Was also wondering if i could buy concentrated nic and add a drop or two to every tank/bottle of juice? If so, what strength nic concentrate should i get?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

Spongebob said:


> I remember some years back when i started Lung Buddy used to have 24mg juices although again high VG.... Wonder if they still do as they were more "satisfying"?
> 
> Was also wondering if i could buy concentrated nic and add a drop or two to every tank/bottle of juice? If so, what strength nic concentrate should i get?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



You can buy concentrated nic from the DIY suppliers @Spongebob 
You can get 36mg. Go for the PG option.

Say in a 10ml bottle you have 8ml of 18mg juice and you add 2ml of 36mg nic, you will end up with a blend thats about 22mg in strength.

I do believe you can get 100mg nic but its not available at the DIY retailers because its quite dangerous to work with, you need gloves and goggles etc because if it spills on your skin it could cause a serious nic overdose.


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have a quick question for DIYers: do you measure out your VG by exact weight when adding it or are you an "I just fill the bottle" type? I think both are fine but I'm a measurer. I dunno, it just feels wrong to measure out every other ingredient precisely and then dump an indeterminate "well, it's sorta near the top of the bottle so it's fine" amount of VG in to finish it off.


Hehe.
My VG goes last and i just fill to the top 
By that time i am usually bored and want to go to bed


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/8/17)

Po7713 said:


> Hi all
> does anybody know where I can get resin blocks if I want to make my own drip tips?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ask @hands he may be able to steer you in the right direction


----------



## Po7713 (12/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Ask @hands he may be able to steer you in the right direction


Thank you I found this place 

http://www.mrwoodturner.co.za/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=49_43

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/8/17)

Po7713 said:


> Thank you I found this place
> 
> http://www.mrwoodturner.co.za/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=49_43
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cool

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/8/17)

I want to rewrap some batteries. What is the best way to get the old, factory fitted wraps off? Can i just use a sharp knife?


----------



## arbdullah (12/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I want to rewrap some batteries. What is the best way to get the old, factory fitted wraps off? Can i just use a sharp knife?


Yes you can, but be gentle. You only need to make a small incision and the rest will tear off. Please be careful not to lose the small white insulator from the positive end, you'll need that for the rewrap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Crockett (12/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I want to rewrap some batteries. What is the best way to get the old, factory fitted wraps off? Can i just use a sharp knife?


It'd be best to use a toothpick or something non-metal to break the wrap, and then peel off with your hands. Using metal around battery contacts isn't a great idea. If you really, really have to, work only on the negative end of the battery though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (13/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive see on alot of review videos if not all review videos i watch, when they wick a atty they use a really long piece of cotton and then trim it.
> 
> Why do they use such a long piece intially and do you use those off cutts again or just chuck them ?
> 
> ...


I know cotton is cheap but I try not to waste it.Most reviewers probably get it free,plus they want to make sure they have an ample amount when shooting a video. IMO


----------



## kev mac (13/8/17)

kev mac said:


> Occasionally I have a question but I don't really know under which thread to ask it.Or perhaps one doesn't want to create a new thread for a quick question. Therefore this thread may suit such a purpose. So ask anything on your mind pertaining to vapeing or not.(If the staff thinks this thread redundant please remove it)


Why aren't there more dual battery sqounk mods (v.v.-v.w.) out there?I'm talking about moderately priced units aside from the DNA higher priced ones.There seems to be a void in this niche.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (13/8/17)

Andre said:


> Yes, I use 100 mg nic so like to make sure it is correct. If not I can correct as it goes first. Also an expensive ingredient. And I like to cover it with PG as soon as possible to prevent any possible deterioration. Besides that rationalization, it is the way I started!.


@Andre quite interesting, I start with VG - PG - Concentrates - Nic 36mg/PG seal and mix. I shake it everyday for first week, then once or twice a week depending on steep time. I let it breathe the first time after steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viresh (13/8/17)

Hi all,

Can u give me ur thoughts on the RX300...i know its a big device but i like big devicea 

Any issues or problems experienced with the device


----------



## Spongebob (13/8/17)

Silver said:


> You can buy concentrated nic from the DIY suppliers @Spongebob
> You can get 36mg. Go for the PG option.
> 
> Say in a 10ml bottle you have 8ml of 18mg juice and you add 2ml of 36mg nic, you will end up with a blend thats about 22mg in strength.
> ...


Thanx @Silver, will try that another noob question?  how did you calculate that?   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhorn (13/8/17)

@Spongebob there are hundreds of ejuice calculators out there that will do the maths for you. 
I like:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (13/8/17)

My recipe calculator is set up for the following grams/ml:
PG: 1.038 (and concentrates as they are PG based)
VG: 1.26

Are these values correct?


----------



## Silver (13/8/17)

Spongebob said:


> Thanx @Silver, will try that another noob question?  how did you calculate that?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Hi @Spongebob 
Its just a basic formula
In 10ml of juice you had 8ml of 18mg and 2ml of 36mg
So 80% is 18mg and 20% of it is 36mg
Final mg is 0.8x18 + 0.2x36 = 21.6


----------



## acorn (13/8/17)

TheV said:


> My recipe calculator is set up for the following grams/ml:
> PG: 1.038 (and concentrates as they are PG based)
> VG: 1.26
> 
> Are these values correct?


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/29557/

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (13/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have a quick question for DIYers: do you measure out your VG by exact weight when adding it or are you an "I just fill the bottle" type? I think both are fine but I'm a measurer. I dunno, it just feels wrong to measure out every other ingredient precisely and then dump an indeterminate "well, it's sorta near the top of the bottle so it's fine" amount of VG in to finish it off.


Mix straight into the juice bottle, thats why I am not interested in a magnetic stirrer. Nic first incase you stuff up the most expensive and harshest ingredient, concentrates, PG then VG last. The benefit of VG last is that you can keep going until near the top of the bottle then only start looking at the scale.
All finished bottles go onto a rotisserie that I made from a braai grid and wiper motor for about 30min or so while I clean up, pack away and click all the "make recipe" in the calculator.
I used to leave them on the rotisserie for the steep period, with a timer, and spin every day for a bit. I gave up on that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (13/8/17)

TheV said:


> My recipe calculator is set up for the following grams/ml:
> PG: 1.038 (and concentrates as they are PG based)
> VG: 1.26
> 
> Are these values correct?



They are but the overwhelming majority of recipe developers use 1ml = 1g for concentrates. It is scientifically wrong as very few concentrates have a specific gravity of 1.000. But that doesn't matter. My aim when mixing another person's recipe is not to be scientifically correct, it is to replicate the juice that they created. If we are both wrong, it is fine - as long as we are both wrong by the same amount. 

Percentages are always verified by weight, not by volume. When Wayne adds 4% of a flavour to a recipe, he adds 4g in a 100ml mix, not 4ml to a 100ml mix. If the specific flavour has a specific gravity of 1.1 and I use the correct SG, it means I will add 4.4g to 100ml. It is now a (slightly) different recipe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (13/8/17)

@Spongebob, DIY Juice Calculator has a couple of calculator apps that allow you to tweak nic levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (13/8/17)

RichJB said:


> They are but the overwhelming majority of recipe developers use 1ml = 1g for concentrates. It is scientifically wrong as very few concentrates have a specific gravity of 1.000. But that doesn't matter. My aim when mixing another person's recipe is not to be scientifically correct, it is to replicate the juice that they created. If we are both wrong, it is fine - as long as we are both wrong by the same amount.
> 
> Percentages are always verified by weight, not by volume. When Wayne adds 4% of a flavour to a recipe, he adds 4g in a 100ml mix, not 4ml to a 100ml mix. If the specific flavour has a specific gravity of 1.1 and I use the correct SG, it means I will add 4.4g to 100ml. It is now a (slightly) different recipe.


Thanks Rich. So I'm more likely to get the recipe as it was meant to be using 1.0 for my concentrates. I shall make the adjustment


----------



## RichJB (13/8/17)

Indeed. What I don't know as yet, but will find out, is whether one also uses 1:1 or 1.26 as the weight of VG flavours like the RF range. That would make a big difference as 4% of the flavour by volume in a 100ml would equal 5.04g of the flavour by weight: 4x1.26 = 5.04. I don't have any VG-based flavours and don't intend getting any but it would still be good to know.

Edit: OK, shyndo (who has published recipes using RF VG flavours) confirmed to me that he does 1:1, and he reckons others do the same. This will partly explain the perception of RF VG flavours being so weak. If a recipe developer adds 10g to a 100ml mix, he will notate it as 10%. It is in actuality only around 8%. They are undoubtedly still weak flavours, just not as weak as the % indicate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (14/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have a quick question for DIYers: do you measure out your VG by exact weight when adding it or are you an "I just fill the bottle" type? I think both are fine but I'm a measurer. I dunno, it just feels wrong to measure out every other ingredient precisely and then dump an indeterminate "well, it's sorta near the top of the bottle so it's fine" amount of VG in to finish it off.


Nic (PG) + Concentrate + PG
Shake like a crazy man
VG to almost the top
Shake like a crazy man
Steep.... like a very sane man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (14/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I go nic, PG, then concentrates in recipe order. Then I add the VG last, cap, label and give the whole thing a shake. I'm not sure why I do it this way, probably because that's how I saw Wayne doing it on Live Mixing. Although Wayne puts the concentrates in before the PG and also gives all the PG-based ingredients a swirl before adding the VG. I don't bother with the swirl, I figure I'm going to be shaking the whole lot anyway so no point in pre-mixing the PG ones. I dunno, it's just the way I do it, no real reason other than habit.



Snap! When mixing I also start with the Nic, then PG, then the concentrates and end off with the VG. Also started mixing this way after I started following Wayne. 
There's no specific reason behind it other than, if it works for Wayne then it will work for me.


----------



## Eisenhorn (28/8/17)

Heya all, 
Question: What is that nasty taste...
Started getting a horrid taste from some new tanks today (after cleaning them first). I'm using different cotton, and also startes using N80 coils/wire for the first time. I get this nasty burnt tangy plastic taste. Almost like I'd imagine a burning condom would smell. Could this be kak cotton? Could it be that I overheated the Nichrome wire/coils?
Tanks Serpent SMM and CSMNT clone. Build NI80 diy round wire and stock coils from SMM. Instead of jap organic cotton I tried a bag of cotton I got at Vapecon. 
Which is the most likely culprit? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (28/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Heya all,
> Question: What is that nasty taste...
> Started getting a horrid taste from some new tanks today (after cleaning them first). I'm using different cotton, and also startes using N80 coils/wire for the first time. I get this nasty burnt tangy plastic taste. Almost like I'd imagine a burning condom would smell. Could this be kak cotton? Could it be that I overheated the Nichrome wire/coils?
> Tanks Serpent SMM and CSMNT clone. Build NI80 diy round wire and stock coils from SMM. Instead of jap organic cotton I tried a bag of cotton I got at Vapecon.
> ...


Many variables to choose from. Not knowing all the details I would take a guess that you might be running the wattage a bit high and therefore probably frying your cotton. Rewick and try a lower setting. Else it could be the cotton itself but that would be my second step in fault finding.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Eisenhorn (29/8/17)

Thanks @Raindance
Yup, too many variables to choose from, hence my plea for advice. It's not a burning cotton taste like a dry hit, it's a distinct pervasive chemical plastic/rubber taste. The tatse has lessened this morning on my SMM after going through a tank of juice, so I'm thinking it's probably the cotton needing to be broken in. Will re-try with my trusted cotton, if that's not it, then it must be the nichrome. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Thanks @Raindance
> Yup, too many variables to choose from, hence my plea for advice. It's not a burning cotton taste like a dry hit, it's a distinct pervasive chemical plastic/rubber taste. The tatse has lessened this morning on my SMM after going through a tank of juice, so I'm thinking it's probably the cotton needing to be broken in. Will re-try with my trusted cotton, if that's not it, then it must be the nichrome.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


If not the cotton, could be the insulator been submitted to too much heat? Check it maybe.


----------



## Eisenhorn (29/8/17)

Thanks @Andre
Stupid question, how would I check the insulator (I'm assuming you mean the peak insulator on the Atty?) 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (29/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Stupid question, how would I check the insulator (I'm assuming you mean the peak insulator on the Atty?)
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


Yes, the peek insulator. Sometimes when the coil is close and at high heat it smolders a bit giving a horrible plastic taste. You should be able to see if the edges are just a tad deformed. You could take it out by unscrewing the 510 screw for better inspection.


----------



## Eisenhorn (8/9/17)

Heya,
So, going to try my hand at a mech mod (Baal V4) I picked up at Vapecon and just want to check that I got my facts straight. Assumption being the mother of all f*ups and all that.

So, if I use a single LG HG2 rated at 20A (not an ideal mech battery but its all I got) , I should be ok down to 0.2 ohms according to calculators. However leaving a safety margin etc I should be aiming for around 0.4ohms preferably? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (8/9/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Heya,
> So, going to try my hand at a mech mod (Baal V4) I picked up at Vapecon and just want to check that I got my facts straight. Assumption being the mother of all f*ups and all that.
> 
> So, if I use a single LG HG2 rated at 20A (not an ideal mech battery but its all I got) , I should be ok down to 0.2 ohms according to calculators. However leaving a safety margin etc I should be aiming for around 0.4ohms preferably?
> ...



Your ramp up on a dual coil setup will be terrible on a 0.4ohm build.
Familiarise yourself with ohms law (google search Ohms Law Calculator and you will find plenty at your disposal where you only need to provide 2 known variables [most of the time it will be Voltage and Resistance] - or use this formula: Current = Voltage / Resistance). 
Technically on a full charge of your battery (4.2V) you can comfortably run a 0.25ohm build while pulling 17amps from your battery. Bump that up to 0.27ohm if you arent comfortable and you'll be pulling 15.5amps... 

My mech builds (on a single tube) I generally keep at around 0.22 to 0.23ohm and I run Samsung 30Q's exclusively.


----------



## Eisenhorn (8/9/17)

Thanks @Cespian
Yup, have done some research on Ohms law etc... Just wanted to double check before I assume "I know" and end up toothless. 
Got some 30Qs too, but they are rated lower Amps? Anyhow, so 0.4 is a way too big safety margin then, will give somewhere around 0.3 ohms a try and see how it goes. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tameem Jedaar (9/9/17)

Quick question... What are the variables to take into consideration to minimize the spit back of juice? (Eg. Wick, coil-wattage, heat, etc etc) and how can one lessen it... currently doing scottish roll wick with bacon V2. Has helped but not enough.


----------



## Neal (9/9/17)

Hello lads and lasses,

Although I have been vaping for a number of years I have never gotten into TC. My son is however more adventurous than me and is starting to get into it. I realise this is a very noob question, but am I correct in thinking that Kanthal is not useable in TC? Any advice would be welcome, thanks guys.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (9/9/17)

Neal said:


> Hello lads and lasses,
> 
> Although I have been vaping for a number of years I have never gotten into TC. My son is however more adventurous than me and is starting to get into it. I realise this is a very noob question, but am I correct in thinking that Kanthal is not useable in TC? Any advice would be welcome, thanks guys.


Quite correct, Kanthal does not work for TC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Po7713 (9/9/17)

Tameem Jedaar said:


> Quick question... What are the variables to take into consideration to minimize the spit back of juice? (Eg. Wick, coil-wattage, heat, etc etc) and how can one lessen it... currently doing scottish roll wick with bacon V2. Has helped but not enough.


Hi @Tameem Jedaar I have found that if my wattage is to low I get spit back, what is your coils Ohm reading and at what wattage do you vape? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (11/9/17)

Andre said:


> Quite correct, Kanthal does not work for TC.


@Andre is correct as usual, however you can do T.C.w/kanthal on the Hohm Tech (Slice+Wrecker) mods
I've done it on my Slice and it works quite well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (11/9/17)

Tameem Jedaar said:


> Quick question... What are the variables to take into consideration to minimize the spit back of juice? (Eg. Wick, coil-wattage, heat, etc etc) and how can one lessen it... currently doing scottish roll wick with bacon V2. Has helped but not enough.


If you're using spaced coils that could also contribute to spit back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tameem Jedaar (11/9/17)

Huffapuff said:


> If you're using spaced coils that could also contribute to spit back.


Nope, not spaced coils. 5 wrap fused claptons full nichrome. 2x26 +32g reading 0.16 ohms. I vape at 95w... 

Once pulling a drag it's smooth. Just concerned of the spit back immediately after. Sometimes even into the eyes. And it's definitely not that I'm still pushing the firing button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/9/17)

Tameem Jedaar said:


> Nope, not spaced coils. 5 wrap fused claptons full nichrome. 2x26 +32g reading 0.16 ohms. I vape at 95w...
> 
> Once pulling a drag it's smooth. Just concerned of the spit back immediately after. Sometimes even into the eyes. And it's definitely not that I'm still pushing the firing button.


Wicking a bit tighter may help but you could also just release the fire button a bit sooner while still dragging... 

Regards


----------



## Eisenhorn (13/9/17)

Heya,
What is a good build for fruity/menthol flavours?
My current setups do phenomenal on bakery/dessert juices, however I find that any fruity/menthol vape is just mute and bland?? Any advice on how to get better "krisper" flavour. Available atties: Serpent SMM, Medusa, Baal V4, CSMNT (clone), Freakshow V2 (22mm)

Have 26g NI80, and 24g Kanthal. Also been running some framed aliens and micro aliens by @Smilelykummeenit that do wonders for bakery/desert. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/9/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Heya,
> What is a good build for fruity/menthol flavours?
> My current setups do phenomenal on bakery/desert juices, however I find that any fruity/menthol vape is just mute and bland?? Any advice on how to get better "krisper" flavour. Available atties: Serpent SMM, Medusa, Baal V4, CSMNT (clone), Freakshow V2 (22mm)
> 
> ...


Paging @Silver


----------



## Andre (13/9/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Heya,
> What is a good build for fruity/menthol flavours?
> My current setups do phenomenal on bakery/desert juices, however I find that any fruity/menthol vape is just mute and bland?? Any advice on how to get better "krisper" flavour. Available atties: Serpent SMM, Medusa, Baal V4, CSMNT (clone), Freakshow V2 (22mm)
> 
> ...


I run my fruity juices on a single clapton at around 0.8 ohm in a mech. That translates to around 20 W. If you want more menthol, just up the power. Fruity juices are generally better at lower power in my experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (13/9/17)

Thanks @Andre
Actually happen to have some 0.8 prebuilt claptons (even though they are crappy). Will give those a go in single mode at low W 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

I am not sure how to phrase this. But i am going to try.

In my sxk bb i vape quite a few flavours during the day. With some of the flavors i get perfect flavor but others i get “clean” cotton taste mixed with the juice. How can i get rid of the clean taste or fix it to have the besg possible juice flavor


----------



## kev mac (30/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am not sure how to phrase this. But i am going to try.
> 
> In my sxk bb i vape quite a few flavours during the day. With some of the flavors i get perfect flavor but others i get “clean” cotton taste mixed with the juice. How can i get rid of the clean taste or fix it to have the besg possible juice flavor


Just an uneducated guess but I assume you wick the same no matter the juice.I have had this problem occasionally with Kendo Gold cotton,it just takes so long to break in.I'll state the obvious by saying don't over wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am not sure how to phrase this. But i am going to try.
> 
> In my sxk bb i vape quite a few flavours during the day. With some of the flavors i get perfect flavor but others i get “clean” cotton taste mixed with the juice. How can i get rid of the clean taste or fix it to have the besg possible juice flavor



Switch to Royal Wick or Cotton Bacon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Switch to Royal Wick or Cotton Bacon.



Thats just the thing. I should have said. 

I am running a ni80 coil in with cotton bacon for wick. I will try the royal wick. I have a packet here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (16/10/17)

hi, which is better ?

single coil RTA or double coil RTA ?


----------



## PuffingCrow (16/10/17)

Hi @vicTor 

its mostly personal preference, but you will find

Single coil is more flavor driven and not so much clouds.
Dual coil is more for lower ohm builds for Clouds, 

I would say get n RTA which has both deck options to begin with so that you can try out both.

The pros might be able to correct me here or offer more help

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eisenhorn (16/10/17)

vicTor said:


> hi, which is better ?
> 
> single coil RTA or double coil RTA ?


That's like asking if a V8 or turbocharged V6 engine is better, or blonds vs brunettes etc.. You'll get as many answers as there are people.
The below is a huge generalisation and only my opinion 
Single coil:
Less clouds and potentially better flavour 
lower watts = better battery life
Lower juice consumption
Easier to build

Dual coil:
More, denser vapour/clouds 
Easier setup to achieve flavour 

It's generally more what type of vape you enjoy and a really good single coil will beat out a bad dual coil and vice versa


Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (16/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Hi @vicTor
> 
> its mostly personal preference, but you will find
> 
> ...



thank you @PuffingCrow this helps, thanks for replying


----------



## vicTor (16/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> That's like asking if a V8 or turbocharged V6 engine is better, or blonds vs brunettes etc.. You'll get as many answers as there are people.
> The below is a huge generalisation and only my opinion
> Single coil:
> Less clouds and potentially better flavour
> ...




thanks @Eisenhorn i hear what you saying, will try out both


----------



## PuffingCrow (16/10/17)

vicTor said:


> thank you @PuffingCrow this helps, thanks for replying


Its a pleasure man anytime


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/10/17)

Is it possible to get a metallic taste from Kanthal?? I’ve used cl coils and now premade Clapton’s both Kanthal ... both times I’ve encountered a persistent metallic taste while vaping but when I use SS coils ( Ego Aio and Cupti ) I don’t encounter it?


----------



## Eisenhorn (16/10/17)

It is entirely likely. Different people claim to get metallic tastes from different wire. I personally get a horrible sour burnt hair taste off Kanthal that I don't get of SS or Ni80, for others it's the other way around. Also has to do with quality of the wire and how hot you let it get.

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> It is entirely likely. Different people claim to get metallic tastes from different wire. I personally get a horrible sour burnt hair taste off Kanthal that I don't get of SS or Ni80, for others it's the other way around. Also has to do with quality of the wire and how hot you let it get.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



Damn guess I’m on the hunt for wire and endless coil building tutorials 

Suppose there goes my juice budget for the week


----------



## Scissorhands (17/10/17)

Good morning all

Im aware that the new (2017) nitecore i2 & i4 chargers accept 20700s , does anyone know if the "old" i4 accepts 20700s?

Kind regards


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/10/17)

RoHS coil wire... yay or nay?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Im aware that the new (2017) nitecore i2 & i4 chargers accept 20700s , does anyone know if the "old" i4 accepts 20700s?
> 
> Kind regards



Doesn’t look like it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (17/10/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> RoHS coil wire... yay or nay?


RoHS is a standard, stands for "Restriction of Hazardous Substances Directive", what you are looking at is probably just generic nasty china-wire. Would avoid unless it's really cheap (>R100) and you use it for practice. What you are ideally looking for is Sandvik Swedish made wire (the type kidney puncher re-brands) or Flatwire UK. My 2c

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> RoHS is a standard, stands for "Restriction of Hazardous Substances Directive", what you are looking at is probably just generic nasty china-wire. Would avoid unless it's really cheap (>R100) and you use it for practice. What you are ideally looking for is Sandvik Swedish made wire (the type kidney puncher re-brands) or Flatwire UK. My 2c
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



Sadly Kanthal tastes like rusty iron foot to me but thanks man


----------



## Mac75 (17/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Im aware that the new (2017) nitecore i2 & i4 chargers accept 20700s , does anyone know if the "old" i4 accepts 20700s?
> 
> Kind regards



I think it does... read further down the thread linked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (17/10/17)

Same goes for Ni80 and SS. Kidney Puncher is the best I have found. Tried some of that generic wire in Kanthal and Ni80. Never touched them again after I got the good stuff. Agree that Kanthal taste like a rust sock

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

